# Mice in attic?



## burnt03 (Sep 20, 2009)

Went up into the attic today and found 3 spots like the one pictured below:




















Looks like mice or some other sort of rodent by the poo. Seems like quite a bit of insulation moved for just a mouse though. Put some traps down in hopes of catching whatever it is.

Why is it that they seem to gravitate towards the electrical wires?


----------

